# DIY Moss Table



## OZOZ (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you ever seen a moss table and loved it so much that you wanted to create one for yourself? Here are some tips to help you make your moss table.

Buy a cocktail table with a center glass.
Measure twice, cut once.


Buy some plywood (under) and sides (deeper is better to create a feeling of depth)



Buy some mood moss, sheet moss, and deer moss to create a variety of colors.
Check everything, and then attach it to the underside of the table with L wood bracket and some very small screws.

Add styrofoam pieces underneath to create a raised effect (under the moss)

Got some mopani wood from petc*

Add decorative sand for the third element

Almost finished, and more shots, with glass on, note side table, thats what the cocktail table looked like


Final shot!




Please give me your honest advice, looks good/different than ordinary vs a mess/get rid of it


----------



## OZOZ (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you ever seen a moss table and loved it so much that you wanted to create one for yourself? Here are some tips to help you make your moss table.

Buy a cocktail table with a center glass.
Measure twice, cut once.










Buy some plywood (under) and sides (deeper is better to create a feeling of depth)










Buy some mood moss, sheet moss, and deer moss to create a variety of colors.
Check everything, and then attach it to the underside of the table with L wood bracket and some very small screws.

Add styrofoam pieces underneath to create a raised effect (under the moss)










Got some mopani wood from petc*



















Add decorative sand for the third element









Almost finished, and more shots, with glass on, note side table, thats what the cocktail table looked like






























Final shot!











Please give me your honest advice, looks good/different than ordinary vs a mess/get rid of it


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks really great !!! Like a minature jungle. Survives well under glass ??


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

That's creative and actually looks pretty good. Well done!


----------



## OZOZ (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes will last years as this is preserved moss.

Thanks!


----------



## tineku (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

looks pretty awesome, but i'm not sure i could resist sticking some creature in there


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now I have a hankering for some broccoli 

That looks really cool. Almost like an aerial shot of a forest. Where in the world did you get the preserved moss from?


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

Very cool idea! We'll be putting something other than moss in ours though!


----------



## OZOZ (Sep 22, 2014)

Preserved moss was bought from JoAnn Fabric/Michaels 

bilug, what would you put in there?


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

We were talking about doing a ouija board on a table top but now we are thinking we should put it in the shadow box - we don't want to actually contact any ghosts anyway!!
http://www.instructables.com/id/Ouija-Coffee-Table/


----------

